
Ask HN: Would you accept a job offer without salary negotiations - dermybaby
If you were presented with an offer letter with your prospective salary, would you take it knowing that you had had no negotiation prior to that? Especially if the offer is a semi-overseas offer? Like, nobody talked or setup any conversations around compensation and out of the blue emerges an offer letter with the $$ amount already decided for you. The job description does not mention any per-hourly rate or any such figure.
======
mswen
You could certainly think of the offer letter as their opening offer in the
negotiation process. It feels like it is there attempt to communicate "This is
what we pay for this position" and hope that you aren't in a position or
confident enough to make a counter-offer.

Things to ask yourself:

> How strongly do I want to work at this company and in this position?

> Based on a bit of research do I think this is a fair, market-competitive
> offer?

> Based on my own experience and compensation at current or recent jobs is
> this an enticing offer as it currently stands? Or am I feeling devalued by
> the offer?

Even if you are feeling good about the offer after answering those questions
you should probably still make a counter-offer. If you feel really good about
their offer you can make the counter more of a token - something that is easy
for them to say yes to.

~~~
dermybaby
Would an offer letter come with an employment agreement? the said employment
agreement gives me a period of 5 days to mull on and then accept.

Would a proposed job offer word it so that the onus is on you to reach out to
them if you dont agree with the terms?

I have usually had a call with the manager of a team who would then discuss
the $$ and we'd call it good. The paperwork would follow. But would an offer
letter say that 'to discuss blah blah please contact blah'? Seems a little
odd.

I agree with all the points you've made so far.

~~~
mswen
It might just be a ploy to try to forgo any negotiation. I wouldn't worry
about the fact that they arrived together. Don't sign it yet, reach out to
your contact within the company and see if they seem open to negotiation
through conversation and when you reach what seems to be agreement submit a
formal counter-offer or tell them - send me a revised offer with these terms
and I am ready to accept and sign the employment agreement.

~~~
dermybaby
Yeah, it sounds like a ploy.

I haven't signed it. I reached out to them via email,regarding a few minor
terms that I'd like to have modified. I hope to then use that to go broad(er),
ask for a verbal discussion and modified terms.

Negotiation is tough,it should've been a course in engineering school. Thank
you for the advice.

------
cjbprime
It depends what the salary number is, but in general -- no, you should
negotiate. If they chose the number, they chose somewhere around the lowest
possible number they thought you might accept.

~~~
dermybaby
Thanks, I agree with what you said.But to me it is unusual that they start off
with a draft agreement and want me to reach out to them to negotiate. Seems
backwards.

------
maxaf
Is this a position you've explicitly applied for? Unsolicited letter bearing a
job offer with dollar amount included sounds illegitimate to say the least.

~~~
dermybaby
yes, I did apply for it.

